# PDC - Domaene nicht  gefunden



## theonlyandy (29. Dezember 2003)

AAAAH - ich dreh durch   

Servus Leute 

Ich bin's mal wieder 
Ich habe mir vor einiger Zeit hier in unserem Netzwerk mit 5 Win2k Clients
einen Server aufgestellt unter Suse 9.0, auf dem Samba einen PDC
simuliert ....
Das Ding lief einwandfrei !

So. Nun ist unser Mainboard draufgegangen und ich musste den Server
neu aufsetzen. Ich habe mir allerdings die alten Konfigurationsdateien
1:1 kopiert ..... jetzt geht der PDC nicht mehr ! AH.

Fehlermeldung :
Die Domaene existiert nicht (nslookup-Problem) ! Das sagen zumindest
alle Windows Clients 

Jetzt meine Frage :
Wenn ich einen  PC der Domaene hinzufuegen will, macht der dann wirklich
einen nslookup nach der domaene ? Denn in keinem Tutorial steht 
auch nur im entferntesten, dass man auch noch einen Name-Server
aufsetzen muss .....
auf jeden Fall gibt es aber unsere Domaene und der ist auch eine feste
IP zugeordnet. Wenn ich unseren named-dienst beende, dann tritt das
gleiche Problem auf....die Samba-Logfiles enthalten keinen Eintrag.

Ich waere sehr sehr dankbar fuer jede Hilfe !

schoenen Gruss,
 Andy


----------



## manuelrenz (31. Januar 2004)

Servus,
hast du jetzt eine lösung gefunden?
ich hab das gleiche problem ... is irgendwas mit dem dns...

greetz & fetten segen
manu


----------



## theonlyandy (3. Februar 2004)

AEEEEHHHHH ..... servus.

Boah - da bin ich jetzt echt ueberfragt  .... unser neues Mainboard
ist gekommen und da habe ich den Server mit der alten Festplatte
wieder in Betrieb genommen ... und da ging es auf einmal  ......

Ich glaube ich habe es geloest, indem ich in der Zonen-Datei einen
Eintrag fuer die Domaene selbst erstellt habe .....
sprich nicht nur fuer den Server selbst, sonder auch fuer die Domaene
quasi 


> domaene. IN A 192.168....



Ansonsten kannst du mir gerne mal deine Configs schicken,
vielleicht kann ich dir weiterhelfen .....

Allerdings :
Ich habe immer noch das Problem, dass viele Rechner beim Logon
behaupten, die Domaene koenne nicht gefunden werden ..... aber wenn
ich mich mit einem Benutzer nicht zum ersten Mal an der Domaene
anmelde, dann geht es komischerweise ....
VIelleicht kann mir da nochmal jemand weiterhelfen ?
 Waere echt super !

sG, Andy


----------

